# [SOLVED] My DVD player won't work, it worked a couple days ago.



## goodguy_07 (Jan 17, 2008)

I have a TSST corp CD/DVDW TS-H652D ATA device . I tried removing it and having the computer locate it and re-install driver, but that didn't work. Now I can't locate it in my device driver section.


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: My DVD player won't work, it worked a couple days ago.*

Hi goodguy_07!!

My name is bhahar. I would glad to guide you :grin:


Ok, can you restart your computer and see whether it detected in BIOS?


----------



## goodguy_07 (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: My DVD player won't work, it worked a couple days ago.*



bhahar84 said:


> Hi goodguy_07!!
> 
> My name is bhahar. I would glad to guide you :grin:
> 
> ...


I checked the BIOS - the DVD player is there. Now what?


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: My DVD player won't work, it worked a couple days ago.*

Hi again goodguy_07!!

So, it seems the drive is detected in BIOS. So, can you see and locate the cd/dvd drive in the Device Manager? See whether its listed there :smile:


----------



## goodguy_07 (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: My DVD player won't work, it worked a couple days ago.*



bhahar84 said:


> Hi again goodguy_07!!
> 
> So, it seems the drive is detected in BIOS. So, can you see and locate the cd/dvd drive in the Device Manager? See whether its listed there :smile:


bhahar,

thanks for helping out. Yes, I can see the cd/dvd drive in Device Manager, and when I click on it, it tells me that I have a Code 37 - device won't intialize. It tells me to send it to Microsoft for a solution, but I don't get any reply back. :smile:


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: My DVD player won't work, it worked a couple days ago.*

Code 37? It seems like this is one of the rare issue, but there is a possibility that your dvd drive driver is corrupted for some reason. You might want to uninstall the driver for your dvd. You can try a simple steps here, and see whether it resolves your issue:

1. Open up the *Device Manager*

2. _Right click_ on the *DVD/CD-ROM Drives*

3. Choose *Uninstall*

4. Click *Scan for hardware changes*














See whether your drive working fine again after that. If its not, then we might need to download a more specific driver. Keep me updated :grin:


----------



## goodguy_07 (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: My DVD player won't work, it worked a couple days ago.*



bhahar84 said:


> Code 37? It seems like this is one of the rare issue, but there is a possibility that your dvd drive driver is corrupted for some reason. You might want to uninstall the driver for your dvd. You can try a simple steps here, and see whether it resolves your issue:
> 
> 1. Open up the *Device Manager*
> 
> ...


I tried it twice, still coming back with the code 37 fault.


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: My DVD player won't work, it worked a couple days ago.*

Hi again goodguy_07!!

It still showing error 37 even after you uninstall and click scan for hardware changes?


----------



## goodguy_07 (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: My DVD player won't work, it worked a couple days ago.*

Hi bhahar84!!

Yes, I am still showing error code 37 after I did the uninstall and clicked for hardware changes. Tried it again today, but still getting the error code.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: My DVD player won't work, it worked a couple days ago.*

Try removing the upper and lower filters:
(Backup the registry first)

Download and unzip *this file* to your desktop.
Double click the unzipped file to run it.
Reboot.

The fix is for XP, but should work with Vista.

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;314060


----------



## goodguy_07 (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: My DVD player won't work, it worked a couple days ago.*

eneles,

I did what you suggested in your reply and rebooted. When I brought up Device Manager, I'm still showing a Code 37 fault. I checked the Registry - upper & lower filters are still there. Now what?


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: My DVD player won't work, it worked a couple days ago.*

Hi goodguy_07!!

It seems maybe you can try to delete manually the registry, and see whether that works, but just be careful not to delete anything else. 

_It is advisable to remove the cd/dvd burning software such as Nero/Roxio before perfoming this steps._

*Upper Filter / Lower Filter Deletion*





You might refer to this article as well as a reference: *Microsoft Article 314060*


----------



## goodguy_07 (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: My DVD player won't work, it worked a couple days ago.*

Hi bhahar84!!

I printed out the Microsoft Article 314060 - the part about manually deleting the Upper/Lower filters. I followed the instructions, and rebooted the computer - the DVD player works now. Thanks so much for helping out !!!


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: My DVD player won't work, it worked a couple days ago.*

I'm glad it worked. :smile:


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi again goodguy_07!! :grin:

Glad to hear that you solved the issue you're facing :grin:

If you have any other issue, just throw the questions to us, and we will be glad to give assistance :grin:


----------

